# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Vanhojen vaunujen romuttaminen

## Compact

Kiskoliikenneuutisia seuraavien kansalaisten ykkössivustolla kerrotaan kummia, luepa kuvien alla olevia kommentteja:

http://vaunut.org/kuva/55961 ja http://vaunut.org/kuva/59150

*J*ohdinauto *L*iikenne* F*orumilla ei ollakaan vielä oltu näistä tietoisia, tai jlf:ssä tuollaiset asiat eivät sitten kiinnosta ketään  :Sad:

----------


## hylje

JLF:n paino on vahvasti tässä päivässä ja uusissa projekteissa. Onneksi on parempia palstoja, jos museot kiinnostavat.

Ei minua ainakaan liikuta muuten kuin ohimennen, mitä aikansa eläneillä vaunuilla tehdään. Ei varsinkaan, kun museotoiminta ei todellakaan ole nykyaikaisen ja uudistuvan kaupunkilaisille liikkumispalvelua tuottavan laitoksen juttu. Niukat rahat voi käyttää muuhunkin, kuten liikenteen nopeuttamiseen ja kasvattamiseen. Operaation tehostamiseen ja taloudellisuuteen.

----------


## aki

Varmaankaan noista HKL:n aikomista romutuksista ei ole tänne viitsitty kirjoittaa kun suuri osa RAITIOVAUNUT-osiota lukevista käy myös SRS:n sivuilla jonka uutissivulta tuo tieto löytyy. Kerrottakoon nyt tässä samalla että laihialainen HKL 14 on viety kuusakoskelle romutettavaksi ja  harjavaunu 2126 on jo romutettu.

----------


## rvk1249

> ...että laihialainen HKL 14 on viety kuusakoskelle romutettavaksi...


Menossa joo, mutta 24.5.2011 oli vielä Vallilassa (pelkkä kori, ilman telejä).

----------


## HeSa

On todella hämmästyttävää ettei HKL katso pystyvänsä säilyttämään edes muutama harva museovaunu, tilapuute vaikuttaa huonolta selitykseltä. Tämä voi tapahtua vain Helsingissä (sekä myös Venäjällä "vaunut.org":n mukaan). Onneksi meillä on kuitenkin Stadin Ratikat !  Liikenneuutisissa väitetään muuten että #320 on viimeinen rattikaria. Eikö #313 ole enää Hyrylässä, vai oliko kyse viimeisestä ajokelpoisestä rattikariasta ?

----------


## JE

Kaupunginmuseon politiikkahan on, että heidän vaunuillaan ei saa liikennöidä, koska vaunut voivat sillä tavoin mennä pilalle. Jos kaupunginmuseon suhtautuminen kaluston pitämiseen liikennekelpoisena olisi toisenlainen, koko tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydä. Vaunujen siirtäminen kaupunginmuseolle ei ole mikään ratkaisu, koska paitsi että se tarkoittaisi niiden siirtämistä Hyrylään homehtumaan, ne saisivat museostatuksen vuoksi itselleen ikuisen liikennöintikiellon (lue: kiellon pitää vaunua ajokunnossa).

Tilanpuute on erittäinkin oikea selitys tällä hetkellä romutussuunnitelmille. Uuden sarjan vaunut tulevat olemaan nykyisiä vaunuja pidempiä, ja myös kotimaisten nivelvaunujen pidennysprojekti jatkuu. Ja lisäksi, osittain verkoston laajentamisen vuoksi, vaunujen kokonaismäärää on kasvatettava.

----------


## hylje

> Kaupunginmuseon politiikkahan on, että heidän vaunuillaan ei saa liikennöidä, koska vaunut voivat sillä tavoin mennä pilalle. Jos kaupunginmuseon suhtautuminen kaluston pitämiseen liikennekelpoisena olisi toisenlainen, koko tätä keskustelua ei tarvitsisi käydä. Vaunujen siirtäminen kaupunginmuseolle ei ole mikään ratkaisu, koska paitsi että se tarkoittaisi niiden siirtämistä Hyrylään homehtumaan, ne saisivat museostatuksen vuoksi itselleen ikuisen liikennöintikiellon (lue: kiellon pitää vaunua ajokunnossa).


Aivan. Paras museo on museo, joka kattaa omat kulunsa omalla toiminnallaan. Jos museo maksaisi täyttä hintaa vaunumetreistään, ei vaunuja heitettäisi roskiinkaan. Toimivat museoesineet säilyttävät lisäksi tietotaidon ja ammattilaisia, jotka voivat opettaa uutta polvea välttämään vanhoja virheitä.

Lienee jotain samaa filosofiaa kuin museovirastolla yleensä, kun miettii vanhojen talojen uusien hissien vastustamista. Vanha ei pitäisi olla itseisarvoista, vaan lisäarvoa. Suurempi lisäarvo on käytännöllisyydessä.

----------


## teme

Eikös niille voisi keksiä jotain uusiokäyttöä?

Esimerkiksi Töölöntorin silmukkaan saisi vaikka kahvilaratikan. Ja kun kerran veneistäkin tehdään kämppiä, ja olen omin silmin Hauholla nähnyt matkustajavaunusta tehdyn mökin, niin miksei sitten vaikka kasin vanhalle päättärille Hesarille asuinratikka.

----------


## 339-DF

> Paras museo on museo, joka kattaa omat kulunsa omalla toiminnallaan.


Eipä taida Suomessa olla yhtäkään "parasta museota".

Länsimaissa on tapana vaalia kulttuuriperintöä säilyttämällä kaikenlaista vanhaa jälkipolville esiteltäväksi. Tällaista kulttuuriperinnön vaalimista ei ohjaa raha vaan muut arvot.

----------


## Haltia

> Eikös niille voisi keksiä jotain uusiokäyttöä?
> 
> Esimerkiksi Töölöntorin silmukkaan saisi vaikka kahvilaratikan. Ja kun kerran veneistäkin tehdään kämppiä, ja olen omin silmin Hauholla nähnyt matkustajavaunusta tehdyn mökin, niin miksei sitten vaikka kasin vanhalle päättärille Hesarille asuinratikka.


Hei tää olikin vinkeä idea! Asuntoveneetkin joutui jäähylle, niin pitäisikö laittaa Kalasatamaan semmoinen ratikka-trailerpark  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä voi tapahtua vain Helsingissä


Kukkua. Isojen museoesineiden ongelma on kyllä aivan yleismaailmallinen, poislukien ehkä kulttuurit, jossa vanhan säilyttämistä ei ylipäätään pidetä tarpeellisena. Ratikat eivät edes ole kokonsa puolesta ongelmallisimpia otuksia. Ks. esim. Finnjetin romuttamisesta käyty debatti.

Kuinka vaikeaa ratikan säilöminen minimienergiaperiaatteella oikeastaan on? Äkkiseltään maa vaikuttais olevan täynnä tyhjiä teollisuushalleja yms. Eri kysymys tietty on, olisiko minimaalisessa 'arkistoimisessa' tolkkua jos vaunu ei ole kunnossa eikä kiskojen ulottuvilla. Ehkä se tolkku, että tulevaisuuden harrastajien kunnostusprojekti olisi helpompi kuin esim. nyt korjatun avovaunun rakentaminen alkutekijöistään.

----------


## petteri

> Kukkua. Isojen museoesineiden ongelma on kyllä aivan yleismaailmallinen, poislukien ehkä kulttuurit, jossa vanhan säilyttämistä ei ylipäätään pidetä tarpeellisena. Ratikat eivät edes ole kokonsa puolesta ongelmallisimpia otuksia. Ks. esim. Finnjetin romuttamisesta käyty debatti.


Helsingin olympiastadionista puhumattakaan. Esimerkiksi Wembley ja Yankees Stadium pistettiin sileäksi, eiköhän sama ole edessä Helsingissäkin kun uusi sisästadion joskus rakennetaan. Tornin ja olympiaportin säilyttäminen onnistunee.

----------


## hylje

> Eipä taida Suomessa olla yhtäkään "parasta museota".


Miksi pitäisi oikeasti olla? Koska museoesineillä harvoin on merkittävää arvoa muille kuin harrastajille ja alalla työskennelleille, on ihan fiksua olettaa lahjoituksia tulevan heiltä. Rahalla saa itsenäistä toimintaa, joka on pitkäjänteisen museon kulmakivi. Poliittiseen hyväntekeväisyyteen perustuminen tai liikeyrityksen (tavoin toimivan viraston) helmoissa roikkuminen ovat riippuvuuksia, joiden oikut vaikuttavat suoraan museon toimintaan ja olemassaoloon.

Eikä voitollista liiketoimintaa kovin hanakasti museoksi kutsuta, oli perinteet kuinka vanhoja tahansa. Käsitöiden alalla näitä lienee suhteellisen paljon, puhumattakaan itse restauraatio- ja antiikinvälittämisen erikoisaloista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tornin ja olympiaportin säilyttäminen onnistunee.


Heh. Meillähän mennään tässä(kin) asiassa ääripäästä toiseen. 1960- ja 70-luvuilla purettiin surutta kaikki mahdollinen vanha pois, nyt sen sijaan suojellaan kaikki mahdollinen ja mahdoton eikä mitään saisi koskaan muuttaa missään. Onnea vaan Olympiastadionin purkamiseen!  :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin olympiastadionista puhumattakaan. Esimerkiksi Wembley ja Yankees Stadium pistettiin sileäksi, eiköhän sama ole edessä Helsingissäkin kun uusi sisästadion joskus rakennetaan. Tornin ja olympiaportin säilyttäminen onnistunee.


Aiheen vierestä, mutta epäilen Helsingin olympiastadionin purkamista vahvasti. Uuden rakentaminen taitaa olla edessä sen verran pian, että Helsingistä löytyy sille vielä maata muualta. Olympiastadion on nostettu suomalaisen arkkitehtuurin merkkitekeleiden joukkoon, samaten ainoat Suomessa järjestetyt olympialaiset ovat saaneet aikamoisen aseman historiankirjoituksessa. Purkamisesta tulisi aivan sietämätön haloo.

Vanhasta Wembeystä tulin juuri lukeneeksi, että se oli itse asiassa tarkoitettukin brittiläisen imperiumin näyttelyn ajan seisovaksi väliaikaiseksi rakennukseksi, joka piti purkaa 1925, mutta sai näköjään jatkoaikaa kiitettävät 78 vuotta purkamiseen asti vuoteen 2003. Yhdysvalloissa tietty pistetään urheiluareenoita sileäksi mennen tullen, jopa alle 20 vuoden ikäisiä, jos jollakulla on esittää rahakkaampi hanke tilalle. Taitaa tosin purkuinto olla laman aikana häviksissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska museoesineillä harvoin on merkittävää arvoa muille kuin harrastajille ja alalla työskennelleille...


Museoesineet ovat osa historiaa. Historian tunteminen on eduksi. Koko sivistyksemme perustuu siihen, että me tiedämme, mitä meitä aiemmin eläneet ihmiset ovat tehneet, joten voimme käyttää sen tiedon hyväksemme ja jatkaa siitä, mihin he pääsivät. Emme kirjoittaisi tätäkään foorumia, jos jokainen sukupolvi aloittaisi aina alusta keksimällä kivitaulun ja siihen tekstin talttaamisen. Emme siis kehittyisi, jos aloittaisimme aina alusta.

Itse pidän menneisyyden kunnioittamista yhtenä sivistyksen mittana. Ja  juuri historiasta  tiedämme, että edeltäjiensä monumentit ja sivistyksen tuhonneet kansat eivät ole pärjänneet kovin pitkään. Jopa tuhoamisen osaaminen eli sotiminenkin onnistuu parhaiten, kun ei tarvitse aloittaa nuijien veistelyllä ja nuolten virittelyllä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aiheen vierestä, mutta epäilen Helsingin olympiastadionin purkamista vahvasti. Uuden rakentaminen taitaa olla edessä sen verran pian, että Helsingistä löytyy sille vielä maata muualta. Olympiastadion on nostettu suomalaisen arkkitehtuurin merkkitekeleiden joukkoon, samaten ainoat Suomessa järjestetyt olympialaiset ovat saaneet aikamoisen aseman historiankirjoituksessa. Purkamisesta tulisi aivan sietämätön haloo.


No voihan vanhan stadionin toki hyödyttömänä jättää ränsistymään pystyynkin, mutta mitä iloa siitä kenellekään on. Olympiastadionillahan ei ole oikeastaan mitään käyttöä sen jälkeen jos ja kun uusi sisästadion 20-30 vuoden kuluessa valmistuu. Käyttökieltokuntoon stadion ränsistyy parissakymmenessä vuodessa jos ylläpito lopetetaan ja on aika vaikeaa kuvitella, että jostain löytyisi jatkuvasti miljoonia euroja vuodessa hyödyttömän rakennuksen ylläpitoon.

Ongelma on vähän samanlainen kuin Finnjetillä tai raitiovaunuilla. Laiva jolle ei ole kaupallista käyttöä on tosi kailis ylläpitää. Toki raitiovaunuille voisi joku lato jostain maaseudulta löytyä, mutta olisiko siitä paljon iloa. Tai oikeastaan avainkysymys on: kuka maksaa?

----------


## hmikko

> Olympiastadionillahan ei ole oikeastaan mitään käyttöä sen jälkeen jos ja kun uusi sisästadion 20-30 vuoden kuluessa valmistuu.


Helsingin kokoisessa kylässä lienee urheilutoimintaa sen verran, kalenterin varmaan saa täyteen. Eri asia on tietty se, että onko tuo millään lailla kustannustehokasta ja onko iso tyhjä katsomo käyttäjien kannalta kiva.





> Toki raitiovaunuille voisi joku lato jostain maaseudulta löytyä, mutta olisiko siitä paljon iloa. Tai oikeastaan avainkysymys on: kuka maksaa?


Niinpä. Itselleni tuli vaan mieleen, että jos romuttamista halutaan ehdottomasti välttää, niin rahatonkin taho saisi vaunun säilymään aika kauan jossain kuivassa ja pimeässä paikassa. Tästä tietty ei olisi juuri muuten iloa kuin siinä tapauksessa, että harrastajien into ja rahat riittävät jonain päivänä tulevaisuudessa vaunun kunnostamiseen ja ajamiseen. Itse en jaksa oikein innostua paikallaan olevaksi kahvilaksi tms. muuttamisesta.

----------


## hylje

> Museoesineet ovat osa historiaa. Historian tunteminen on eduksi. Koko sivistyksemme perustuu siihen, että me tiedämme, mitä meitä aiemmin eläneet ihmiset ovat tehneet, joten voimme käyttää sen tiedon hyväksemme ja jatkaa siitä, mihin he pääsivät. Emme kirjoittaisi tätäkään foorumia, jos jokainen sukupolvi aloittaisi aina alusta keksimällä kivitaulun ja siihen tekstin talttaamisen. Emme siis kehittyisi, jos aloittaisimme aina alusta.


Toisin kuin väität, en ole historian tuhoamisen kannalla. Kaikki nykyaikainen toiminta perustuu historiaan. Mutta nykyaikaisen tekee se, että se on parempi tai halvempi kuin historiallinen. Vanhaa ei heitetä pois, vaan sen ajatus elää uusissa, paremmissa konsepteissa ja toteutuksissa: muinainen tarve kirjata historiaa eli luolamaalauksista savitauluihin joista pergamentteihin ja papyrukseen, viimein paperiin ja nyt Internetiin. Joku keksii vielä Internetistä tai Internetissä toimivan mullistavan tavan kirjata asioita ylös.

Kehityksessä haparoidaan paljon, niin nyt kuin ennenkin. Siksi täydellinen kattavuus minkään alan museossa on mahdottomuus: varastot ja näyttelyt täyttyvät epäolennaisista pikku kehitysaskeleista eteenpäin ja taaksepäin. Käytännön todellisuuden ja vierailijoiden mielenkiinnon puolesta tulee karsia museointi vain tärkeimpiin kulminaatiopisteisiin, jotka harrastajat ja alan ammattilaiset tuntevat. Heillä on paitsi kiinnostusta, myös rahaa tai vaivannäköä jota laittaa mielipiteidensä ja väitteidensä taakse. Tällöin historiasta pikkuhiljaa puristuu se tieto ja merkittävät kehitysaskeleet ymmärrettävään mittakaavaan ja muotoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisin kuin väität, en ole historian tuhoamisen kannalla.


En minä väitä, että haluat tuhota historiaa. Selitin vain historian merkitystä siten, kuin itse sen ymmärrän. Olen myös omassa työssäni todennut monet kerrat, miten paljon historiasta on apua.

Vanhan hävittämisessä ja säilytettäväksi valitsemisessa on se ongelma, ettei silloin hävittämisen hetkellä tiedetä, mikä on merkittävää ja säilyttämisen arvoista ja mikä ei. Minä en ole saanut museo- tai historia-alan koulutusta, joten en tiedä, mitä periaatteita siellä noudatetaan. Mutta luulisin, että joitain perusteita kuitenkin on määritelty.

Historiaa ja museoita voidaan toki pohtia vain viihteen kannalta. Silloin pitää erottaa historian tutkimuksen ja yleisölle tarkoitetun toiminnan kustannukset. Museoiden viihdekulut taitavat jäädä aika vähäisiksi kun niitä verrataan moneen muuhun viihteeseen, jota yhteiskunta rahoittaa.

Mutta museoviihteellä on myös melkoinen markkina-arvo. Museojunalla tai -ratikalla voitetaan yleistä positiivista mielikuvaa monin verroin enemmän kuin mainonnalla ja muulla markkinoinnilla. Fiksut yritysjohtajat tietävät tämän, toiset laskevat vain teoreettisia raidemetrien kustannuksia ja tahtovat pakkomielteenomaisesti hävittää kaiken. Noin tilastollisesti taitaa olla niin, että parhaiten menestyvillä yrityksillä on myös komeimmat omat museot. Ne ovat jatketta sille, että kehutaan asiakkaille, miten kauan yritys on toiminut, koska sillä tiedolla on positiivinen markkina-arvo. No jaa, johtuisiko huonosti menestyvien museottomuus siitä, että ne eivät elä niin kauan, että niille kertyisi mitään museoitavaa.

Antero

----------


## moxu

Helsingissä ei todellakaan olisi varaa romuttaa yhtäkään jäljellä olevaa 50-lukulaista vaunua, sillä paitsi, että ne olisi varmasti (jotain poikkeusta ehkä lukuunottamatta) mahdollista jopa säätää ajokuntoisiksi turistispåriksi, niillä olisi huima markkina-arvo kaupungin raitioverkon kehityksestä puhuttaessa.
Kahvila-, kauppa- tai asuinvaunukin voisi olla mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Sehän ei edes kuluttaisi kiskoja...

----------


## risukasa

> Sehän ei edes kuluttaisi kiskoja...


Uudet vaunuthan meillä kiskoja kuluttavat. Suorastaan tuhoavat. 50-luvun vaunut kulkevat kuin sukkasillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingissä ei todellakaan olisi varaa romuttaa yhtäkään jäljellä olevaa 50-lukulaista vaunua...


Juu, ei ole, koska kaikki jäljellä olleet on noin vuoden sisään juuri romutettu. Viimeiseksi nro 14, josta sentään ehdittiin saada varaosia entisöityyn vaunuun 12, josta joku rikkoi kontrollerin. Jäljellä on onneksi romutettavaksi 2-akselinen 157 vuodelta 1930 eli vaunun ikä on vain 81 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

Onko kukaan foorumilainen laittanut merkille pelastuslaitoksen harjoitusalueelle Roihupeltoon vietyä vanhaa sporaa?

----------


## JE

Kyllä, se on jompi kumpi viimeksi poistetuista sarjan 331-375 vaunuista, eli numero 332 tai 362. Noiden kahden poistuttua HKL:llä jäljellä on enää tilausajovaunu 339, sekä tietysti hinausvaunu H-1 (entinen 344).

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n sivustolla on kuva vaunusta Pelastuslaitoksen alueella. http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/h...ihu_270410.jpg Tuo on vaunu 332.

----------


## Albert

> Onko kukaan foorumilainen laittanut merkille pelastuslaitoksen harjoitusalueelle Roihupeltoon vietyä vanhaa sporaa?


*Tältä sivulta* löytyy uutinen aiheesta. (SRS-uutiset, huhtikuu 2010).
Vaunu on ollut siellä 27.4.2010 alkaen. Alue on aidattu ja valvottu ilkivallan vuoksi.

----------


## jpseppan

Romuttaminen kuulostaa kyllä erittäin lyhytnäköiseltä toiminnalta etenkin tuon 157:n osalta. Molempien vaunujen arvo on kuitenkin huomattavasti romuraudan arvoa suurempi. 157 avoperävaunun kera on tuonut raitioliikenteelle ja koko kaupungille runsaasti myönteistä julkisuutta. 

Mielestäni lähtökohtana ainakin 157 osalta pitäisi olla säilyttäminen ajossa. Seuraavana säilytystilan etsiminen kaupungin/HKL:n toimesta jostain ajovarikon ulkopuolelta. Tämän jälkeen myyminen ulkopuoliselle taholle (ei romuksi)

----------


## Albert

> Tämän jälkeen myyminen ulkopuoliselle taholle (ei romuksi)


Tuollainen yleensä merkitsee vaunun "katoamista" muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä (ei koske Stadin Ratikoita).
Muuten tietääkö joku, onko iso-Valmet HKL 19 edelleen olemassa?
Viimeinen tieto: yksityisomistuksessa Lahdessa.

----------


## jpseppan

> Tuollainen yleensä merkitsee vaunun "katoamista" muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä


Riippuen tietysti ehdoista joilla vaunu myydään. Pidän kuitenkin romuttamista parempana vaihtoehtona vaunun säilymistä yksityisomistuksessa esimerkiksi jäätelökioskina tai vastaavana, mikäli mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole.

----------


## Albert

> yksityisomistuksessa esimerkiksi jäätelökioskina tai vastaavana, mikäli mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole.


No Turun torilla sellainen rassukka taitaa edelleen olla. Vai onko jo palanut  :Wink: 
En pidä sellaista vaihtoehtona. Parempi mieluummin sitten hävittää. Minullakin olisi pihalla tilaa 157:lle. Mutta eihän se ole vaihtoehto. Tännepä happanisi.
Jos kaupungilla ei ole halua säilyttää historiaansa elävästi, niin ei voi kuin myötähävetä.
Onneksi Stadi ei ole kulttuuripääkaupunki. Sillä sitä nimeä se ei ansaitsisi.
Kaupunginmuseon ratikkavarasto Hyrylässä on surullinen vitsi. Luulen, että pianaikaa saamme kuulla vaunujen "katoamisesta" sieltä. Ku ei ny voi mithän.

----------


## SD202

> Vanhasta Wembeystä tulin juuri lukeneeksi, että se oli itse asiassa tarkoitettukin brittiläisen imperiumin näyttelyn ajan seisovaksi väliaikaiseksi rakennukseksi, joka piti purkaa 1925, mutta sai näköjään jatkoaikaa kiitettävät 78 vuotta purkamiseen asti vuoteen 2003. Yhdysvalloissa tietty pistetään urheiluareenoita sileäksi mennen tullen, jopa alle 20 vuoden ikäisiä, jos jollakulla on esittää rahakkaampi hanke tilalle. Taitaa tosin purkuinto olla laman aikana häviksissä.


Menee ohi varsinaisen aiheen, mutta en malta olla kommentoimatta - nähtyäni töllöstä eilisen jalkapallon mestareiden liigan ottelun FC Barcelona - Manchester United. Kyseisen hyvätasoisen ottelun tapahtumapaikkana oli "uusi" Wembleyn areena Lontoossa. Tuli vain mieleen, että Wembleyllä järjestetään edelleenkin ainoastaan kansainvälisiä jalkapallo-otteluita eli edellisen ottelun kaltaisten otteluiden lisäksi myös Englannin maajoukkueen pelejä. Mikään Valioliigassa pelaava lontoolaisjoukkue ei taida pelata kotiotteluitaan Wembleyllä? Jos kyseisellä areenalla järjestettäisiin enemmän jalkapallo-otteluita, niin olisiko stadionilla enemmän arvoa? Yhdysvalloissa nuo stadionit ovat yleensä jonkun seurajoukkueen omistamia, joten niillä lienee enemmän käyttöä ja hankkeen "kuoletus" on siten kaiketi nopeampaa...?
(Wembleyllä on aikojen saatossa järjestetty myös musiikkikonsertteja, mutta kuinka usein niitä nykyään onkaan?)

----------


## vristo

Kumman nyt romutuksen uhan alla olevista vaunuista säästäisit mieluummin (157 vai 320), jos olisi pakko valita?

Itse valitsisin Rattikarian eli 320, joka edustaa minulle ensimmäistä modernia raitiovaunutyyppiä Helsingissä.

----------


## hylje

Itse valitsisin samoilla perusteilla mahdollisimman erilaisen nykyaikaiseen verrattuna, kun noita nykyaikaisia ratikoita on matkustajia liikuttamassa reilut määrät.

----------


## Jusa

Löytyisikö 157:lle ajokuntoista sen ajan perävaunua, Kaipiota tai vastaavaa.
Minusta nuo perävaunut ovat melko unohdettuja. 
Ei taida ajokuntoisina olla kuin 505 teliperävaunu ja Stadin Ratikoiden  avoperävaunu, yleisin käytetyin välimalliston edustaja puuttuu.

----------


## Albert

> Löytyisikö 157:lle ajokuntoista sen ajan perävaunua, Kaipiota tai vastaavaa.


Ne mitä on, ovat Kaupunginmuseon omaisuutta ja Tuusulassa.
Museon kantahan on se, että vaunut happanee paikoilleen. Liikuttaa niitä ei saa. Nehän menisivät pilalle.

----------


## Jusa

> Liikuttaa niitä ei saa. Nehän menisivät pilalle.


Niinpä! (huokaus) ja eipä niitä yleisöllekkään näytetä.
Mitähän ne oikein odottavat, happanemista!?

----------


## Kaid

Ihan näin ajatuksena, jos nyt romutusuhan alla olevia vaunuja ei saada kotimaisin toimin säilytettyä niin olisiko niille mahdollista löytää kotia jostain ulkomailta? Maailmalla on ymmärtääkseni olemassa museoraitioteitä, joilla operoidaan ja/tai museoidaan myös muuta kuin kotimaan kalustoa. Olisiko siis mahdollista lahjoittaa 157 ja/tai 320 jonnekin muuallepäin maailmaa säilytettäväksi tai jopa ajettaviksi, mieluiten jollekin 1000 mm raideleveyksiselle museoraitiotielle?

Kun nyt ei itselle ole rahaa ostaa peltolänttiä ja rakennuttaa sille raidelenkkiä museoliikennettä varten...

----------


## Compact

> Ihan näin ajatuksena, jos nyt romutusuhan alla olevia vaunuja ei saada kotimaisin toimin säilytettyä niin olisiko niille mahdollista löytää kotia jostain ulkomailta? Maailmalla on ymmärtääkseni olemassa museoraitioteitä, joilla operoidaan ja/tai museoidaan myös muuta kuin kotimaan kalustoa. Olisiko siis mahdollista lahjoittaa 157 ja/tai 320 jonnekin muuallepäin maailmaa säilytettäväksi tai jopa ajettaviksi, mieluiten jollekin 1000 mm raideleveyksiselle museoraitiotielle?


Pohjoismaisista metrisistä paikoista on kiinnostusta tiedusteltu Mannaminnestä, Skjoldenæsholmista ja Trondheimista. Heillä ei ole kiinnostusta ottaa suomalaisia raitiovaunuja huostaansa. Skjoldenæsholm olisi ollut kaikkein lupaavin paikka, onhan SHS:llä jo ennestään ulkomaisia raitiovaunuja Australiaa myöten kokoelmissa ja ajossa. Metrin raiteisto on siellä kuitenkin vaatimattomampi kuin normaaliraiteinen ja heillä on jo ulkomaisia vaunuja tarpeeseen sekä kotimaisiakin vaunuja vielä liikenteeseenkunnostamatta - eli kädet ja hallit ovat täynnä kalustoa ja kunnostustyötä tuleviksi vuosikymmeniksi on ilman lisälahjoituksia.

Saksa on metrin systeemien syntykehto, mutta siellä museovaunut ovat osa kaupunkien verkostoa. "Metsään" rakennetut raitiotieyhdistysten museoraitiotiet ovat siellä lähes tuntematon juttu.

----------


## kouvo

> No voihan vanhan stadionin toki hyödyttömänä jättää ränsistymään pystyynkin, mutta mitä iloa siitä kenellekään on. Olympiastadionillahan ei ole oikeastaan mitään käyttöä sen jälkeen jos ja kun uusi sisästadion 20-30 vuoden kuluessa valmistuu. Käyttökieltokuntoon stadion ränsistyy parissakymmenessä vuodessa jos ylläpito lopetetaan ja on aika vaikeaa kuvitella, että jostain löytyisi jatkuvasti miljoonia euroja vuodessa hyödyttömän rakennuksen ylläpitoon.


Olympiastadionia ei missään tapauksessa tulla purkamaan, sen verran historiallisesti merkittävästä rakennuksesta on kuitenkin kyse. Mihinkään uuteen suureen sisästadioniin en myöskään usko, koska sille ei Suomessa olisi juurikaan käyttöä. 

Stadikan ongelmahan on se, että se on häpeällisesti jätetty ränsistymään. Kansallisstadionin ylläpito maksaa, eikä sitä asiaa voi lähestyä ainoastaan liiketaloudellisesta näkökulmasta. Toinen asia mikä tässä on mättänyt on Museoviraston suhtautuminen asiaan. Siellä ei ymmärretä kahta asiaa:

1) paitsi että Stadikka on historiallisesti merkittävä rakennus, se on myös edelleen toiminnassa oleva urheilu/konserttiareena, jota on syytä modernisoida (toki vanhaa kunnioittaen, muttei mihinkään aataminaikuisiin ratkaisuihin hirttäytyen)

2) Stadikka ei ole tälläkään hetkellä missään alkuperäisessä kuosissa, vaan on aikojen myötä muuntunut ja kehittynyt nykyisen kaltaiseksi rakennukseksi.

Veikkaan että järki alkaa kuitenkin pikkuhiljaa voittamaan ja Stadikalla on vielä useita vuosikymmeniä aktiivista palvelusaikaa jäljellä. Nykyaikaiset muoviset mitäänsanomattomat popcornkattilathan Stadikka pesee mennen tullen sekä arkkitehtuurissa että atmosfäärissä.

----------


## petteri

> Mihinkään uuteen suureen sisästadioniin en myöskään usko, koska sille ei Suomessa olisi juurikaan käyttöä. 
> 
> Stadikan ongelmahan on se, että se on häpeällisesti jätetty ränsistymään. Kansallisstadionin ylläpito maksaa, eikä sitä asiaa voi lähestyä ainoastaan liiketaloudellisesta näkökulmasta.


Kyllä uudelle sisästadionille on paljon kysyntää, mutta niin vanhat kuin uudetkin juoksuradalliset stadionit ovat nykyään lähinnä ongelmajätettä. Olympialaisiinkin rakennetaan juoksuradalliset stadionit kertakäyttöön, kun niitä ei kukaan halua kisojen jälkeen käyttää. Ykkösongelmana olympiastadionin peruskorjauksessa ovat nimenomaan juoksuradat, jotka tekisivät kunnostetusta stadionista aika kelvottoman sekä konserteille, jalkapallolle ja monille muillekin tapahtumille.




> Veikkaan että järki alkaa kuitenkin pikkuhiljaa voittamaan ja Stadikalla on vielä useita vuosikymmeniä aktiivista palvelusaikaa jäljellä. Nykyaikaiset muoviset mitäänsanomattomat popcornkattilathan Stadikka pesee mennen tullen sekä arkkitehtuurissa että atmosfäärissä.


Eipä kukaan näytä nykyään haluavan järjestää paljon mitään isoja tapahtumia stadikalla. Konserteillekaan se ei onnettomien palveluiden ja juoksuratojen takia kelpaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä uudelle sisästadionille on paljon kysyntää, mutta niin vanhat kuin uudetkin juoksuradalliset stadionit ovat nykyään lähinnä ongelmajätettä. Olympialaisiinkin rakennetaan juoksuradalliset stadionit kertakäyttöön, kun niitä ei kukaan halua kisojen jälkeen käyttää. Ykkösongelmana olympiastadionin peruskorjauksessa ovat nimenomaan juoksuradat, jotka tekisivät kunnostetusta stadionista aika kelvottoman sekä konserteille, jalkapallolle ja monille muillekin tapahtumille.
> 
> Eipä kukaan näytä nykyään haluavan järjestää paljon mitään isoja tapahtumia stadikalla. Konserteillekaan se ei onnettomien palveluiden ja juoksuratojen takia kelpaa.


Tiedä sitten siitä kysynnästä, suurtapahtumia järjestetään Suomessa varsin rajallinen määrä. Juoksuradat eivät tee stadionista automaattisesti mitenkään kelvotonta konserttien, jalkapallon tai muidenkaan tapahtumien järjestämiseen. Päinvastoin Stadikalla katsomot etenkin suorilla ovat hyvinkin lähellä itse kenttäaluetta. Kylmä fakta kaikenlisäksi on se, että Suomeen ei missään tapauksessa rakennettaisi tällaista uutta suurstadionia ilman juoksuratoja. Yleisurheilu on viimeaikaisesta suhteellisen vaatimattomasta menestyksestä huolimatta kuitenkin vielä sen verran kova juttu härmässä. 

Suomessa on tasan tarkkaan kysyntää ainoastaan yhdelle suurstadionille jatkossakin. Enkä näe mitään realistista syytä sille, miksi tämä ei juurikin olisi kunnostettu Olympiastadion, etenkin kun sitä ollaan Suomelle myönnettyjen yu:n EM-kisojen takia jo päätetty alkaa laittamaan parempaan kuosiin.

----------


## Albert

Eihän tämä olumppiastadioni ole vielä niin kovin vanha vaunu.

----------


## Albert

Liikennelaitos-liikelaitoksen johtokunta (HKL) 11 / 18.08.2011
Lausunto Elina Moision valtuustoaloitteesta koskien vanhojen raitiovaunujen uusiokäyttöä  (pdf) (html)
Löytyy myös SRS-uutisista.

----------


## aki

> Liikennelaitos-liikelaitoksen johtokunta (HKL) 11 / 18.08.2011
> Lausunto Elina Moision valtuustoaloitteesta koskien vanhojen raitiovaunujen uusiokäyttöä  (pdf) (html)
> Löytyy myös SRS-uutisista.


Tylyä tekstiä HKL:ltä, vanhat vaunut halutaan mieluummin romuttaa kuin myydä jollekin kolmannelle osapuolelle yksityiskäyttöön, tekstistä saa käsityksen ettei HKL:llä ole mitään mielenkiintoa edes yrittää säilyttää yhtään enempää vanhoja vaunuja, naula on jo aika syvällä vaunujen 157 ja 320 arkussa ja jopa NAC-kokeiluvaunu 11 halutaan romuttaa! Näiden jälkeen lähtölistalla ovat lyhyet mannet sekä ensimmäiset peruskorjaamattomat NrI:t.

----------


## hmikko

> Tylyä tekstiä HKL:ltä, vanhat vaunut halutaan mieluummin romuttaa kuin myydä jollekin kolmannelle osapuolelle yksityiskäyttöön, tekstistä saa käsityksen ettei HKL:llä ole mitään mielenkiintoa edes yrittää säilyttää yhtään enempää vanhoja vaunuja, naula on jo aika syvällä vaunujen 157 ja 320 arkussa ja jopa NAC-kokeiluvaunu 11 halutaan romuttaa! Näiden jälkeen lähtölistalla ovat lyhyet mannet sekä ensimmäiset peruskorjaamattomat NrI:t.


Sinänsä minusta aivan ymmärrettävää. Raitioliikenteen talous halutaan pitää kunnossa ja liikennöintiä ollaan laajentamassa, jolloin varikkokapasiteetista tulee pulaa ilman museovaunujakin. Rahoituksen puutteessa ruostumaan jätettyjä vaunuja ei varmaan kukaan halua katsella varikon nurkissa. Isojen kulkupelien museointi on aina kallista ja hankalaa, kuten foorumilla on todettu.

Tuo, että vaunuja ei suostuta myymään muuhun käyttöön vaikuttaa aika tiukkapipoiselta, mutta toisaalta ainakaan itseäni ei linjaus haittaa yhtään. Näkemäni vaunuista viritellyt kioskit yms. rakennelmat ovat olleet kaikki aika hirveitä (Turun Kauppatorilla oleva jäätelökioski etunenässä), eivätkä millään lailla tee oikeutta vaunulle liikennevälineenä tai teollisen muotoilun tuotteena.

----------


## SD202

> Tuo, että vaunuja ei suostuta myymään muuhun käyttöön vaikuttaa aika tiukkapipoiselta, mutta toisaalta ainakaan itseäni ei linjaus haittaa yhtään. Näkemäni vaunuista viritellyt kioskit yms. rakennelmat ovat olleet kaikki aika hirveitä (Turun Kauppatorilla oleva jäätelökioski etunenässä), eivätkä millään lailla tee oikeutta vaunulle liikennevälineenä tai teollisen muotoilun tuotteena.


Kaksipiippuinen juttu. Onhan se toki parempi, että vaunu on edes jossain muodossa olemassa - vaikka kesämökkikäytössä - kuin se, että vaunun metalliosat ovat jo kierrätettynä jossain toisessa olomuodossa. Mitä jos jokin tietty avoperävaunu ei olisikaan ollut enää olemassa ollenkaan? Nimimerkki 339-DF voinee valaista asiaa enemmän?  :Very Happy:

----------


## teme

Kun sen Moision aloitteen koko pointti oli se että joo, ensisijaisesti toki pitäisi säilyttää liikennöintikäytössä jos mahdollista, mutta jos tämä ei onnistu niin tulee selvittää että olisiko joitain muita mahdollisuuksia. Ja sitten vasta romuksi.

HKL:n vastaus sitten että yksityisille ei voi myydä, mutta kaupunki kyllä voi käyttää runkoja. Se ihan aiheellinen huoli on että vaunut päätyy johonkin arvottomaan käyttöön, mutta kyllähän tämmöisen nyt voi speksata sopimusehdoissa kuten Stadin Ratikoiden kanssa. En minä nyt ymmärrä mistä tuo tuommoinen kategorinen ei myynnille kumpuaa.

----------


## Jusa

> Se ihan aiheellinen huoli on että vaunut päätyy johonkin arvottomaan käyttöön, mutta kyllähän tämmöisen nyt voi speksata sopimusehdoissa kuten Stadin Ratikoiden kanssa.


Tosi hienoa, että meillä on Stadin Ratikat pelastanut monia historiallisia vaunuja, mutta jotain muutakin pitäisi miettiä vaunujen pelastamiseksi, koska kaupungin kokoelmakeskuskaan ei palvele yleisöä.
Tukholmassa sisarseura on kiitettävästi ominut liikkuvan kaluston ylläpidon, mahtanevat saada avustusta toimintaansa ja samalla jäsenkunta voi harrastusmielessä perehtyä vaunujen tekniikkaa ja samalla suorittaa ajoluvankin.

----------


## Albert

Huomasitteko muuten miten paljon virheitä päätösehdotuksessa on. Lienee tehty aika välinpitämättömällä otteella.

Monissa Euroopan ratikkakaupungeissa liikennöitsijät ilman muuta säilyttävät ja pitävät kunnossa vanhaa kalustoa jälkipolvien ihmeteltäviksi.
Mutta taitaa siellä kaupunkilulttuuri olla hieman vanhempaa kuin maassamme. Rukinlavat, äkeet ja reet ja pokasahat ovat meillä tärkeitä säilytettäviä.
Kaupunkikulttuurittomuudesta  :Smile:  antaa hyvän kuvan se, että Stadin paraatipaikalla voi olla ravintola nimeltään *Savotta* asianmukaisin sisustuksin.
Monet kaupungin päättäjistä eivät ole edes syntyneet kaupungissa saati Helsingissä tai asuvat täällä. Ei heillä ole mitään yhteyttä Stadin historiaan.

Meillä vanhat vaunut on piilotettu entisiin tykkitalleihin. Kaupunginmuseo suhtautuu niihin kuin muinaisjäännöksiin. Enintää saa vähän hammasharjalla rapsuttaa pölyjä.
Ja nyt sitten viimeisetkin vielä ajokuntoiset vanhat vaunut aiotaan panna romuksi.

Hyvä Helsinki

----------


## hmikko

> Rukinlavat, äkeet ja reet ja pokasahat ovat meillä tärkeitä säilytettäviä.


Kokeilepa tarjota näitä jollekin museolle. Kiinnostusta on huomattavasti vähemmän kuin vanhoihin vaunuihin, tuota kamaa kun tuputetaan rekkakuormittain.

----------


## Albert

> Kokeilepa tarjota näitä jollekin museolle. Kiinnostusta on huomattavasti vähemmän kuin vanhoihin vaunuihin, tuota kamaa kun tuputetaan rekkakuormittain.


MOT eli niinpä.

----------


## aki

Jos Helsinkiläispäättäjillä olisi jotain kiinnostusta vaalia kaupungin raitioliikenteen historiaa niin aikoinaan Töölön vanha ratikkahalli, jossa nykyään toimii jokin kulttuurikeskus korjaamo ja sen kyljessä "raitsikkamuseo" olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt säilyttää pelkästään raitsikkamuseona. Nykyään kun Stadin ratikat on entisöinyt joitakin vaunuja niin hallia olisi voinut käyttää näiden museovaunujen säilytykseen, Töölöstä olisi ollut lyhyempi matkakin siirtyä museolinjan reitille kuin Koskelasta. Itse näkisin mielelläni tulevaisuudessa museoliikenteen laajenevan, olisiko täysin mahdotonta että stadin ratikat saisi halliintaansa kunnostetun umpiperävaunun 505? Silloin voitaisiin liikennöidä toista museolinjaa esimerkiksi yhdistelmällä 339+505 tai sitten 9+505 jos 339 tuottaa paremmin tilausajoissa. Museolinjat voisivat liikennöidä vaikka reiteillä Kauppatori-Eira-Keskusta-Kauppatori(135+233) ja Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Linjat(9/339+505) tuo tämän kesän reitti Eiran kautta on kuitenkin tainnut olla melko suosittu joten olisi syytä harkita jos reitin voisi jatkossakin pitää sellaisena? Tuo toinen reittihän olisi sama kuin edesmenneen kakkosen ja linjoille voisi hyvin ajaa museoliikennettä kun siellä ei muuta ratikkaliikennettä ole. Jotkin sanovat että 50-luvun vaunuja ei vielä mielletä museovaunuiksi mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni noilla on nostalgia-arvoa koska niitä ei enää linjaliikenteessä näe ja uskon että moni vanhemman ja nuoremman polven stadilainen haluaisi noilla jälleen matkustaa.

----------


## Albert

> Jotkin sanovat että 50-luvun vaunuja ei vielä mielletä museovaunuiksi mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni noilla on nostalgia-arvoa koska niitä ei enää linjaliikenteessä näe ja uskon että moni vanhemman ja nuoremman polven stadilainen haluaisi noilla jälleen matkustaa.


Satun tietämään, että jo silloin kuin keppi-Kariat ja isot-Valmetit loppuaikoina harvakseen olivat linjaliikenteessä, ne herättivät pysäkeillä myönteisiä tunteita. Ja joidenkin mielestä tuoksu matkustamossa oli erityinen. No se nyt johtui siitä, että vaunut olivat enimmän aikaa hallissa.
Vetiväthän kaksiakseliset museovaunut väkeä jo silloin, kun kaksiakseliset olivat tuskin poistuneet liikenteestä. Museovaunuilla huomioikaa kuljetettiin ihmisiä erilaisissa tapahtumissa 70-luvun puolivälin aikoihin.
"HRO" 165 oli kuin uusi; Vallilan asentajat olivat panneet parastaan ja ylpeitä lopputuloksesta. Nyt hyvä vaunu makaa raatona esillä, kiitos kaupunginmuseon.

----------


## Koala

> Kaksipiippuinen juttu. Onhan se toki parempi, että vaunu on edes jossain muodossa olemassa - vaikka kesämökkikäytössä - kuin se, että vaunun metalliosat ovat jo kierrätettynä jossain toisessa olomuodossa.


Mennään mielipidekysymyksiin mutta ei minusta, jos vanha vaunu raiskataan joksikin *piip* kesämökiksi niin sehän sama kuin rakentaisi antiikkimööpelista leikkimökin.

----------


## kouvo

> Mennään mielipidekysymyksiin mutta ei minusta, jos vanha vaunu raiskataan joksikin *piip* kesämökiksi niin sehän sama kuin rakentaisi antiikkimööpelista leikkimökin.


Itse taas pidän HKL:n jeesustelua kesämökkikäytöstä varsin huvittavana, samalla kun itse ovat valmiit jauhamaan vanhat vaunut tonnikalapurkeiksi. Mutta makuasiota, sanoi koira kun ...

----------


## teme

Mitäs jos vaikka Töölöntorin silmukassa olisi yksi vaunu parkissa. Kai sille jotain käyttöä keksii kun ne lippakiskatkin on siinä vieressä käytössä.

Tässä on sellainen pointti että jos niillä vanhoilla silmukoilla ei ole ratikkaa niin ne muuttu parkkipaikaksi, ja lopulta poistetaan kokonaan. Kts. Hesari.

----------


## Piirka

> Töölöntorin silmukassa


Ei vaikka onnistu. Silmukan vaihteet on poistettu. Vai tarkoititko *pysyvästi* parkissa, siirretty paikoilleen lavettikuljetuksen myötä? Termiitit pitävät silloin huolen siitä, että että parkkivaunusta tulee romutuskuntoinen samaan tyyliin kuin raitioseuran Turun vaunuista joskus 1970-luvulla.

----------


## teme

> Ei vaikka onnistu. Silmukan vaihteet on poistettu.


Totakaan en tullut ajateelleksi. Ei sitte.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Totakaan en tullut ajateelleksi. Ei sitte.


Ei nyt ihan. Lissabonissa on tällaisella raiteenpätkällä vanha 4-akselinen, joka toimii museoliikenteen tukipisteenä, lippumyymälänä ja kioskina. Ilmasto on toki suotuisampi tällaiselle, sillä meillä puukorinen museovaunu ei sellaisenaan ihan kestä talvea ja märkää. Mutta räystäskourut, kattorakenteiden suojaus yms. ovat vähän pienenpi juttu kuin vaunujen hävittäminen.

Muuten sanon tästä ketjun kysymyksestä, että tämä on vain ja ainoastaan tahdon asia. Kaikki muu on verukkeita.

Antero

----------


## aki

HKL:n johtokunta on 24.8 pidetyssä kokouksessaan päättänyt säilyttää vaunut 157 ja 320 toistaiseksi ja odotetaan varikkoselvityksen valmistumista jolloin asia otetaan uudelleen käsiteltäväksi. Laaditaan kustannusarvio ja suunnitelma entisöinnistä ja tutkitaan mahdollisuutta osallistua jollakin tasolla ulkopuolisen tahon koordinoimaan entisöintihankkeeseen noudattaen kuitenkin päätösehdotuksen linjauksia, eli vaunujen tulee pysyä joko museo ja/tai raitioliikennekäytössä. Positiivista että vaunut saivat jatkoaikaa eivätkä ainakaan ilman minkäänlaisia jatkoselvityksiä joudu romuttamolle!

----------


## jpseppan

> HKL:n johtokunta on 24.8 pidetyssä kokouksessaan päättänyt säilyttää vaunut 157 ja 320 toistaiseksi ja odotetaan varikkoselvityksen valmistumista jolloin asia otetaan uudelleen käsiteltäväksi. Laaditaan kustannusarvio ja suunnitelma entisöinnistä ja tutkitaan mahdollisuutta osallistua jollakin tasolla ulkopuolisen tahon koordinoimaan entisöintihankkeeseen noudattaen kuitenkin päätösehdotuksen linjauksia, eli vaunujen tulee pysyä joko museo ja/tai raitioliikennekäytössä. Positiivista että vaunut saivat jatkoaikaa eivätkä ainakaan ilman minkäänlaisia jatkoselvityksiä joudu romuttamolle!


Hieno homma, onneksi järki näyttää kuitenkin voittavan! Sitä en kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä minkä takia romuttamotuomion saanutta vaunua ei ole mahdollista myydä yksityiselle, esimerkiksi jonkinlaisella kunnossapitovelvoitteella. Oma mielipiteeni asiaan on että parempi että vaunu on olemassa jossakin muodossa kuin ei ollenkaan. Ja onhan näitä yksityisomistuksessa olleita vaunun koreja päätynyt sitten uudestaan kunnostukseen.

----------


## Albert

> Sitä en kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä minkä takia romuttamotuomion saanutta vaunua ei ole mahdollista myydä yksityiselle, esimerkiksi jonkinlaisella kunnossapitovelvoitteella. Oma mielipiteeni asiaan on että parempi että vaunu on olemassa jossakin muodossa kuin ei ollenkaan. Ja onhan näitä yksityisomistuksessa olleita vaunun koreja päätynyt sitten uudestaan kunnostukseen.


Aika kova velvoite. Pitää olla suht. lämmin ja kuiva sisätila ja mahdollisuus liikuttaa / ajaa vaunulla. Muuten se ei pysy kunnossa. Kaupunginmuseo säilyttää liutaa vaunuja. Ne eivät ole kunnossa, vaikka ajokuntoisena joutuivatkin museolle. Että ovathan ne museon vaunut olemassa jossain muodossa. Näkemään niitä ei pääse. Ja ovat olleet niin kauan paikoillaan ilman mitään mitä huoltamiseksi voisi sanoa, että sellaista rahaa ei löydy, jolla niitä vielä liikkumaan saisi. (Jos voittaisin miljoonia lotossa... :Cool: )
Säilyttäminen ja kunnossapito ovat eri asioita. 
Taitaa olla avoperävaunu SR 233 ainoa esimerkki vaununraadon uudelleensyntymisestä. BS 1 on täysi replika. Onko muita sitten?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taitaa olla avoperävaunu SR 233 ainoa esimerkki vaununraadon uudelleensyntymisestä. BS 1 on täysi replika. Onko muita sitten?


Suomessa on ratikoita vähän, mutta jos otetaan lukuun muukin kiskokalusto, suuri osa nykyään liikennekäytössä olevasta museokalustosta on alun perin pelkkiä raatoja. Ja niiden kunnostamisesta ovat vastanneet nimenomaan yksityiset tahot, kuten on tilanne SR 233:n ja BS 1:n kanssa myös. Ja tilanne on vielä ollut niin, että omistajataho on pitänyt itsellään paraskuntoisen kaluston, antanut sen ruostua muutaman lisävuoden kun yksityiset ovat uurastaneet heikompien parissa ja sitten ne paremmatkin on silputtu pataan.

Jos taas mennään Suomen rajojen ulkopuolelle, vahingossa säilyneistä raadoista on kunnostettu tai uudelleen rakennettu monet arvokkaimmista museoesineistä. Olen omin silmin nähnyt sekä aihioita joista on aloitettu kuin myös valmiita töitä. Suomalainen käsitys kelvollisesta lähtökohdasta on suunnilleen sama asia kuin tuomittaisiin talven seissyt auto likaisuutensa ja tyhjentyneen akun vuoksi täydeksi romuksi. Sekä Sr 233 että BS 1 olivat hyväkuntoisia aihioita kansainvälisellä mitalla. Ja kumpikin on valitettavasti toteutettu vaatimattomasti suhteessa ulkomaiseen entisöintiin. En tällä moiti kumpaakaan hanketta, Suomen erityisolosuhteisiin nähden ne ovat kunnianarvoisia saavutuksia. Mutta totuus on sellainen, ettei kumpaakaan museoesineeksi hyväksyttäisi, koska se mikä niissä on jouduttu tekemään tyhjästä on tehty toisella tavoin kuin alkuperäistä rakennetta noudattaen.

Ja kuten Albert kuvailet, tämä sama kuvio kuin muun kiskokaluston kanssa on nyt toteutumassa HKL:n museoraitiovaunujen kanssa. Kaupunginmuseolle on annettu arvokkaimmat kappaleet, joiden se antaa tuhoutua. Ne huonommat kappaleet jäivät HKL:lle ja osa niistä on nyt päätynyt Stadin ratikoille, joka suurella työllä, vaivalla ja rahalla hankkii puuttuvat osat ja kunnostaa vaunut. Samaan aikaan paremmat kappaleet happanevat, lahoavat ja hapettuvat sekä homehtuvat, niitä restauroidaan väärin menetelmin ja lasten annetaan rikkoa osaa niistä. Jossain vaiheessa Kaupunginmuseo varmaan kaikessa hiljaisuudessa romuttaa vaunut todeten niiden museaalisen arvon kadonneen vaunujen tuhoutumisen johdosta. Eikä niitä tietenkään anneta kellekään, koska sillä tavoin museo menettäisi kasvonsa, kun se ei pystynyt huolehtimaan vaunuista siten kuin yksityinen on jo huolehtinut. Joskus sitten Jokioisten museorautatien hallussa oleva 750 mm:n raideleveydelle muutettu hevosvaunun raato on arvokkain ja ainoa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen muinaisjäänne joka 1900-luvun loppupuolen valokuvien perusteella rakennetaan uudelleen ratikan näköiseksi HKL:n 200-vuotisjuhlia varten.

Antero

----------


## aki

Apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauri on myönteisellä kannalla vanhojen raitiovaunujen uusiokäytöstä esimerkiksi infokioskeina tai kahviloina http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_kahviloiksi/ Kun tulee kysymys vaunujen kunnostamisesta edellämainittuihin käyttötarkoituksiin niin homma taitaa kaatua jälleen rahaan, kuka alkaisi maksumieheksi?

----------


## teme

HS: Keksi ratikkavanhuksille uusi käyttötarkoitus, http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...yttotarkoitus/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

HS:llä on asiasta myös kysely. Kaikki vastaamaan. http://www.hs.fi/ratikkakysely

----------


## teme

Tampereen ratikan infopiste.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:58 ----------

Kommenteista, olisi hilpeä:



> Entä ratikkarata jossa pääsisi kokeilemaan miltä tuommoisen härvelin ajaminen tuntuu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampereen ratikan infopiste.


Myydään mieluummin Transtech-vaunun maketti tai pätkä siitä Treelle infokiskaksi sitten kun se jää tarpeettomaksi. Parempi infota nykyaikaisessa vaunussa kuin luoda mielikuvia vanhoista rämisijöistä (niin mainioita kuin vanhat ratikat ovatkin).

----------


## Jusa

Asian vierestä, mutta museoinista jonka Stadin Brankkarit osaa ylpeänä hoitaa:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aksi_kampissa/

----------


## Compact

> Asian vierestä, mutta museoinista jonka Stadin Brankkarit osaa ylpeänä hoitaa:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aksi_kampissa/


Miksei noita ole luovutettu HKM:n hallintaan? Kyllähän ne varmasti mahtuisivat Hyrylän kokoelmakeskukseen säilöön.

----------


## Albert

> Miksei noita ole luovutettu HKM:n hallintaan? Kyllähän ne varmasti mahtuisivat Hyrylän kokoelmakeskukseen säilöön.


Jospa Stadin Brankkarit haluavat pitää huolta historiastaan itse *eivätkä ole antaneet* vanhaa kalustoaan pois, kun taas HKL halusi ja haluaa edelleen museaalisesta kalustosta eroon.

----------


## aki

Tässä yksi idea vanhan ratikan säilyttämiseksi: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...oisi_ratikkaa/

----------

